# Channel 5 UK now free to air on satellite



## gipimann (6 Feb 2009)

Just in case anyone hasn't heard this, UK's channel Five went free to air at the end of January, so you can tune it in as an additional channel on sky boxes (and other free to air satellites).

Fiver and Five US didn't go free to air.

The numbers needed are:

Frequency 10.773 
Polarisation H
Symbol rate 22 
FEC 5/6

(to add a channel to a sky box, press the Services button, then option 4 System Set Up, and option 4 Add channels. Follow the instructions on screen to select and save the new channel)

Edit: Apologies, I've posted this in the wrong forum - I forgot that the forums had been divided. Could I ask the mods to move it to the correct TV forum please?   Thanks!


----------



## runner (6 Feb 2009)

Thanks, thats handy.


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Feb 2009)

Excellent!  Thanks for that


----------



## Smashbox (6 Feb 2009)

Thanks Gipi


----------



## Conshine (9 Feb 2009)

I also found this our recently in another AAM thread, but can I ask how do people find this information out usually?
Do people regularly scan the frequencies to see what chanels will work?
Or do the TV companies advertise that they are not free to air?
There are a few websites that give the frequencies of various FTA channels, but I dont know how they themselves get all this info.


----------



## gipimann (9 Feb 2009)

I found out because someone on another forum mentioned that they were watching Channel 5.    I then did a google and got the frequencies from boards.ie


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

You can use google


----------



## samm (9 Feb 2009)

this site has most channels


----------

